# Who's Your Favorite Classic Rock Band Of All Time?



## DriftingSand (Jun 23, 2014)

I can't personally say that I have a favorite because music should match mood. There are some days that I would rather listen to easy, soft rock than classic, hard rock but I still have a few favorites that bring back good memories.  Anyway, who's your general favorite and why?

I picked my personal favorites from this list:

Top 50 Classic Rock Bands List (Part 1)


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

Deep Purple


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 23, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Deep Purple



Almost included it in the poll. Hard choices to make -- too many good choices.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 23, 2014)

I went with Van Halen today. I would likely choose The Eagles on another day.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/HzHCs8oSPCE]Deep Purple - Demons Eye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

I like them all so other.  Depending on what mood I'm in selects the music.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Deep Purple
> ...



For sure.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/sfR_HWMzgyc]Kashmir - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wfW3Plbi3J4]Deep Purple - Knocking at Your Back Door (Perfect Strangers) - YouTube[/ame]

Bloody Amazing!


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwYX52BP2Sk]Pink Floyd - Time (2011 Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've got to get a break from the same ole same ole............


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/iSR9-43-z9o]Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Tough one.. I am a guitar freak so my choices always center around the Guitarist which would mean Zeppelin with Jimmy Page or Dire Straits with Mark Knopfler.. But neither of those are my all time favorite..Eddie Van Halen has to be a mention.. fucking balls to the wall on a guitar but not my favorite once again..

I gotta give it to Zeppelin.. Hard to find any competition that outranks LZ in guitar but AC/DC is up there for me as my all time fav along with GNR


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 23, 2014)

These guys just get it


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NavVfpp-1L4]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

This was too tough to choose one.. Sorry.. can't do it. Music is pretty much the center of my life after my daughter. I am ALWAYS listening to music or playing my guitar.


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0DAnu5Sq6k]Led Zeppelin - All of My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eflatminor (Jun 23, 2014)

#5 Free
#4 The Grateful Dead
#3 The Rolling Stones
#2 Led Zeppelin 
#1 Syd Barrett/The Pink Floyd (Anti Semite Roger Waters can kiss my ass)


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qBOFm96rTsg]Small Faces - Ogdens´ Nut Gone Flake - Full record - YouTube[/ame]

Definitive.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Crazy Train: LIVE Randy Rhoads: HQ - After Hours TV show - YouTube



******** That's the kind of music that gets me off


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Train: LIVE Randy Rhoads: HQ - After Hours TV show - YouTube
> ...



This thread could take all night.  

Learn to fly................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0]Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy Train: LIVE Randy Rhoads: HQ - After Hours TV show - YouTube
> ...



I still drive my hands up with that song.  

[ame=http://youtu.be/XGmioeuhLws]Randy Rhoads Live 1981: Mr Crowley Enhanced 2014 HQ (complete song) After Hours TV show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> These guys just get it
> 
> Pink Floyd: Welcome To The Machine - YouTube
> 
> Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube



Still, they can do wrong.

[ame=http://youtu.be/6R8a99QNLBE]Pink Floyd - Ummagumma - 1969 - full - YouTube[/ame]

imho


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...





lol


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 23, 2014)

My two favorites didn't even make the list. Must not be one of the Kool kids. 

1. Kansas
2. Ozark Mountain Daredevils
3. Eagles
4. Yes
5. The Cars
Also rans.  Chicago, Dire Straights, Supertramp, Led Zep, cheap trick and dozens more.


----------



## konradv (Jun 23, 2014)

Tough question, but here's a couple that haven't been mentioned.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4dhKZjHShc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4dhKZjHShc[/ame]

Traffic- Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIccZsURyLc[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Wooden Ships


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jun 23, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Pink Floyd - Time (2011 Remastered) - YouTube



Without question, Pink Floyd is one of the greatest bands of all time.

In July 1988, 736 weeks after it debuted on Billboard&#8217;s album chart, Pink Floyd&#8216;s 1973 classic &#8216;The Dark Side of the Moon&#8217; finally left the weekly Top 200 listing. Twenty-five years after that chart record was set, it still hasn&#8217;t been broken

Read More: 25 Years Ago: &#8216;The Dark Side of the Moon&#8217; Ends Record Chart Run | 25 Years Ago: ?The Dark Side of the Moon? Ends Record Chart Run


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Bad Company

Feel Like Making Love


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msmzXBLVJEg]AC/DC-Who Made Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

Or perhaps this classic.................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1nA93gcMck]You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Heart
Crazy on You


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Heart
> Crazy on You
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVcl0Iw3fs8




Nancy Wilson absolutely badazz on that guitar.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Heart
> ...



I've always loved Heart.  They are badazz.............


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Amazingly talented.. I love them too &#9829;


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Joan Jett 

Fetish


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

G~N~R

Night Train


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

One of my favorites from Guns N' Roses........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw]Guns N' Roses - Paradise City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Gotta list it since we're on GNR


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q9Y_jb1pcU]Shakin' - Eddie Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 23, 2014)

Priest or Maiden, a toss-up.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 23, 2014)

Good Night.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvv026lbgAg]Randy Houser - Goodnight Kiss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 23, 2014)

I got a 6-speaker Boze system in my truck and I ALWAYS crank up the stereo on the way home.  My commute totally sucks and is slower than molasses in the North Pole.  I'm not afraid to admit that I'm an angry driver -- safe, but angry. LOL

I routinely listen to some of the older ZZ Top (Tush, Balinese, Heard It On the X, etc. from the Fangango Album).  I also listen to Nickelback, Judas Priests, Van Halen, Led Zeppelin, The Doors, Nazareth, and others).  I especially like heavy guitar and a fairly fast beat.

Here's a few of my favs for the drive home. I can only listen to them LOUD!!!:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0HElo91a4s]Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWhInhE6emE]You've Got Another Thing Comin' - Judas Priest (Lyrics Included) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCwigPhpiXs]Van Halen - Eruption/You Really Got Me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKwoj3H8-8o]ZZ Top - Heard It On The X (Original 1975 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Nickelback is one of my favorite bands..


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 23, 2014)

More favorites:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIwcXGtKgI]Hair of the Dog - Nazareth - Music Video HD - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wears Boots - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mln0RciE2o0]Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pEMd1SdkAE]The Doors - Roadhouse Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

"We got no class, no taste, no shit and shitfaced." Best line in any song.. along with , "That shit makes me batshit crazy."


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

My all time favorite guitarist Mark Knopfler with Eric Clapton, Sting, and Phil Collins
Money For Nothing


Hell yea and he's strumming on a Gibson Les Paul Heritage


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

Clapton, Knopfler, Elton John
Layla


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 23, 2014)

George Harrison and Eric Clapton

While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## shart_attack (Jun 24, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Heart, All I Wanna Do is Make Love to You



Given the ^ floor plan in that clip ^, I'm starting to get an idea why you chose your handle, eagle.

Very subliminal.

Very _slick_.


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

The WHO!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5kmCgVhADY]The Who - Who Are You Lyrics (FULL VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4xjr9v5ehk]Slip Kid - The Who - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k]The Who - Love reign over me - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HDMCCLlGl4]The Who - Join Together - YouTube[/ame]

And on and on and on.


----------



## Tuatara (Jun 24, 2014)

No Beatles, Rolling Stones, the Kinks or The Who on the list. What a shame


----------



## Tuatara (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Nickelback is one of my favorite bands..


That's really a shame. So much good music out there and you listen to Nickelback.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, here's mine!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> The WHO!
> 
> The Who - Who Are You Lyrics (FULL VERSION) - YouTube
> 
> ...


Did someone mention The Who?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

Does anyone remember this oldie?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

I really like coming to these music threads, because no matter how much we trash each other on the political ones, everyone seems to check their politics at the door when they come in here and we're all able to enjoy something we have in common, which is the music.


With that being said, will someone please stop posting Kashmir?  

I am so sick of hearing that song, I can't take any more plays!


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> No Beatles, Rolling Stones, the Kinks or The Who on the list. What a shame







Are you blind?  The Who is right above your post!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> I really like coming to these music threads, because no matter how much we trash each other on the political ones, everyone seems to check their politics at the door when they come in here and we're all able to enjoy something we have in common, which is the music.
> 
> 
> With that being said, will someone please stop posting Kashmir?
> ...



Same here  I hang out here quite a bit actually..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

My favorite song by The Who


Boris The Spider


----------



## Decus (Jun 24, 2014)

Some good groups in this thread but my vote for a raw, no-frills rock band goes to CCR.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plj82F4kY7o]Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Fortunate Son" - YouTube[/ame]



.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

There are almost too many to choose from worthy of being mentioned.. 

The Doobies
Rockin Down The Highway


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

I was not much of a Journey fan but this song ranks way up at the top of my favorites list...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OOUY1Z_XOQ]Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

Decus said:


> Some good groups in this thread but my vote for a raw, no-frills rock band goes to CCR.
> 
> Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Fortunate Son" - YouTube
> 
> ...


Quite simply put, Creedence was widely regarded as..............._*America's Beatles.*_


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the best of the Southern Rock songs...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R82OM5tzcrk]Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGlFsf9DM8





Frank, who is that?!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> One of the best of the Southern Rock songs...
> 
> Green Grass and High Tides - YouTube





I listen to a lot of Southern Rock but had never listened to them.. Great share, thank you!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Blackfoot

Train Train


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BGlFsf9DM8
> ...



Cream, on the Smothers Brother in 1968


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Oh ok..I've heard of them..


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

This is a good driving song...  Good for at least an extra 10mph!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> I was not much of a Journey fan but this song ranks way up at the top of my favorites list...
> 
> Journey - Feeling That Way/Anytime - YouTube


I'm going to sound like a big ass hypocrite, but here goes anyway....

...I didn't like Journey and never got into Steve Perry, 
but their first album (CD) would be on my* "Island List" *
_(if you could only take 10 albums to an island for the rest of your life, which 10 albums would you take)._


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

best Smothers Brothers performance!  Of course I'm biased!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q63XogYTIcc]The Who - My Generation [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Oh ok..I've heard of them..


Did someone say Cream?


----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## NLT (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

The brilliance of Jimmy Page/ Zeppelin

Kashmir  -     (- Bow to the mighty Rock God


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Check it out.. so Jimmy Page was just sitting around strumming his guitar when he came up with those frets and put them together he said for the end of a song.. He's a musical Genius IMO


----------



## R.D. (Jun 24, 2014)

RUSH

[ame=http://youtu.be/OnxkfLe4G74]Freewill - Rush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 24, 2014)

NLT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4dbvMgJMno



I always thought the line was 

"Caesars don't fear the Reaper..."


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

Sadly, due to health issues the mighty Acca Dacca may be hanging up their spurs.  Here's one of my favs from them...  Getting old sucks...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfM-eyytucU]AC/DC - Highway to hell (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> best Smothers Brothers performance!  Of course I'm biased!
> 
> The Who - My Generation [Live] - YouTube


We were so spoiled back then on the music.

There will never be another time in music like there was from '67-'70.

And we were such a weird crowd....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

R.D. said:


> RUSH
> 
> Freewill - Rush - YouTube



Geddy Lee has to have one of the most remarkable voices-- amazing


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> Sadly, due to health issues the mighty Acca Dacca may be hanging up their spurs.  Here's one of my favs from them...  Getting old sucks...
> 
> AC/DC - Highway to hell (HD) - YouTube





if I could rep you again I would West.. I'm cliche' .. up there in my top 10 all time favorites


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > best Smothers Brothers performance!  Of course I'm biased!
> ...








That was the second time I saw them live.  Great show.


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Moon the Loon, but Peart is the best drummer ever to have lived.  I use this song to make sure my stereo is operating properly.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auLBLk4ibAk]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The brilliance of Jimmy Page/ Zeppelin
> 
> Kashmir  -     (- Bow to the mighty Rock God
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQH3LtNePgI


Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Pennywise (Jun 24, 2014)

THE WHO

Because they were so diverse in their sound, John Entwhistle was an absolute genius on bass, and their songs have lasted the test of time moreso than most of the others. So great.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

billo_really said:


> ladygunslinger said:
> 
> 
> > the brilliance of jimmy page/ zeppelin
> ...



lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 24, 2014)

The Who at Monterey triggered this


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

Listen, if you're gonna insist on playing "Graffitti" tunes, 
at least play some I'm not sick of, like...




or this one...




or how 'bout this one?


----------



## R.D. (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> I love Moon the Loon, but Peart is the best drummer ever to have lived.  I use this song to make sure my stereo is operating properly.
> 
> Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube



He is and his lyrics are genius 


[ame=http://youtu.be/MavlwR1z6hE]Neil Peart - Subdivisions [DRUM VIDEO ONLY] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

Pennywise said:


> THE WHO
> 
> Because they were so diverse in their sound, John Entwhistle was an absolute genius on bass, and their songs have lasted the test of time moreso than most of the others. So great.


There are still those who swear the greatest baseball player was Babe Ruth, the greatest quarterback was Johnny Unitas and the greatest live album of all time, was _*"Live at Leeds".*_





I just might be one of them.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> That was the second time I saw them live.  Great show.


My buddy was at that concert.  He said after The Who finished, people started leaving because they thought nothing could follow what they just saw, then this guy came on....





...and people were climbing the walls to get back in!


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eonZv3HDyA0]The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 ?_IRISH_?_ROAD_?_RACING_? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Gotta throw some metal in the mix

Breaking Benjamin - The Diary of Jane


This song is soft-core but a great song.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > That was the second time I saw them live.  Great show.
> ...







Yup.  That was the first time I saw Hendrix live and we were all gobsmacked.


----------



## MaryL (Jun 24, 2014)

westwall said:


> Tuatara said:
> 
> 
> > No Beatles, Rolling Stones, the Kinks or The Who on the list. What a shame
> ...



That must because the Who isn't listed, neither are seminal groups like the Beatles, Rolling stones, Byrds or the Kinks.  Not acceptable to write them off as "other". Those groups defined rock, and they shouldn't be relegated to a side note.


----------



## Tuatara (Jun 24, 2014)

MaryL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...


Exactly, Pink Floyd isn't listed either but ZZ Top and Styx are. It's nice to have a post featuring your favourite Classic rock clips (even though some that are posted are not classic rock) but if you are going to do a poll, do it right.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't mean to go off topic, but for just a moment, let's get political.

I'm interested to know Ms. Gunslinger's position on this chick?


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Don't mean to go off topic, but for just a moment, let's get political.
> 
> I'm interested to know Ms. Gunslinger's position on this chick?
> 
> ...








I personally can't stand her!

This is a woman who can sing!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rr_FAQbtyM]little bird annie lennox - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 24, 2014)

MaryL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



Unfortunately, when setting up a poll there are only 10 slots. If there were 500 slots then I'm sure that the bands you mentioned would have been listed.  The neat thing is that I got to set up the poll with bands that I like (since it's my poll).  I've never been a huge fan of the Who, the Beatles, Rollings Stones (except for the song "Shattered" which cranks), the Byrds, or the Kinks.  Each has a few songs that I like but they simply aren't my favorites.  Now if you would like to start your own poll then you get to include the bands that you believe should be included.  It's really that simple.  Have fun starting your own poll and have a terrific night.   Oh ... by the way ... if you can't add something positive to the conversation then zip the lip.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 24, 2014)

I play this over and over today on my way home:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=An4uDegHB8s]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]

It starts getting really good at about 2:35.  Great instrumental.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



There is no right -- IDIOT! Every person has a different set of likes and dislikes.  Go to a food buffet and you'll see 100 people pick 100 different meal choices.  If you want to do your own poll "RIGHT" then move on out of this one and start your own.  I hate complainers!!!


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 24, 2014)

Listen LOUD - they really can rock and roll when they want to:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBa90UXusoM]Styx-Miss America with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I play this over and over today on my way home:
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing - YouTube
> 
> It starts getting really good at about 2:35.  Great instrumental.








Yes indeed.  SRV cranks the shit out of that song!


----------



## westwall (Jun 24, 2014)

I've never bee too much of a Styx fan, but this song from them rocks!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXhuso4OTG4]Styx - Renegade - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> Don't mean to go off topic, but for just a moment, let's get political.
> 
> I'm interested to know Ms. Gunslinger's position on this chick?
> 
> ...



I actually like Kesha..  I know she leans heavily left but I'm also a card carrying member of PETA too  To be honest, I park politics at the door when it comes to music.. if you're talented, I don't care what your views are... I love music .. that's all that matters to me.. Like Barbra Streisand.. I know a lot of conservatives hate her but she's so fucking talented it's sick..  Just my two cents.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...




Wow.. Go the hell away.. You're a dick and all you've done is start shit the moment you appeared.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 24, 2014)

I dedicate this song to Tuatara!


----------



## Ropey (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/VkqQj8Z_aVY]MOTT THE HOOPLE - All The Young Dudes [ HQ remaster audio ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jun 24, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/koFM5paYEmM]T. Rex - Mambo sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I can't personally say that I have a favorite because music should match mood. There are some days that I would rather listen to easy, soft rock than classic, hard rock but I still have a few favorites that bring back good memories.  Anyway, who's your general favorite and why?
> 
> I picked my personal favorites from this list:
> 
> Top 50 Classic Rock Bands List (Part 1)



number one favorite:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyqNyjuTCuA[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

number two favorite...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5If816MhoU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5If816MhoU[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2014)

The Byrds. 

How can you have a classic rock poll without including the Beatles, the Stones, the Band or the Byrds? They could be the most influential rock bands of all time.


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

in my top five...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk_ilymWo4s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk_ilymWo4s[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> The Byrds.
> 
> How can you have a classic rock poll without including the Beatles, the Stones, the Band or the Byrds? They could be the most influential rock bands of all time.



definitely in the top 10 from back in the day...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuk1lWhXJes"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuk1lWhXJes[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I can't personally say that I have a favorite because music should match mood. There are some days that I would rather listen to easy, soft rock than classic, hard rock but I still have a few favorites that bring back good memories.  Anyway, who's your general favorite and why?
> 
> I picked my personal favorites from this list:
> 
> Top 50 Classic Rock Bands List (Part 1)



You're obviously young 'n dumb... 'n don't know shit from shinola when it comes to picking the greatest R 'n R bands evah...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

'n no mention of Robert Palmer... :-(

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieOwL1UB1V4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieOwL1UB1V4[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

but yeah...

Zep's definitely in my top five...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NH-Sh7-7-g"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NH-Sh7-7-g[/ame]


----------



## JWBooth (Jun 25, 2014)

Freebird!!!!!!



Skynyrd


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Byrds.
> ...



Still sounds as fresh as it did when it was recorded. The influences are a combination of John Coltrane and Ravi Shankar.  

How can you not include a band that was first in folk rock, psychedelica, country rock, and threw some jazz in?


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Freebird!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Skynyrd



oh yeah... let's definitely celebrate a tune about a mindless asshole who thoughtlessly leaves his responsibilities behind...


----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



yep...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)

Led Zep was my favorite back in the day, but today it's the Eagles. 


These guys can play, and they always sound exactly like their albums. 

Saw Pink Floyd in concert twice. They're the same way. Sound like their albums, but they're mostly head music. Not exactly what I would pick to screw to.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I can't personally say that I have a favorite because music should match mood. There are some days that I would rather listen to easy, soft rock than classic, hard rock but I still have a few favorites that bring back good memories.  Anyway, who's your general favorite and why?
> ...



There is an interesting DVD set for music lovers. It is the music from Saturday Night Live from beginning to present. If you watch the entire set, you really see the quality of music decline over the years.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Led Zep was my favorite back in the day, but today it's the Eagles.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNw6J9g5ahw



You hear the Eagles get trashed a lot, but they had a lot of great songs, and have always been an exceptional live band.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 25, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Tuatara said:
> ...



I GUARANTEE you that if you start a poll about the "pioneers of rock & roll" you will be forced to leave SOMEONE out.  Why?  There are only 10 slot available in a poll.  Someone will come along and say "I can't believe you left out so-and-so."  

So ... put your reading glasses on and look at the title of this particular thread/poll.  I ask a question, I offer a few choices (including "other"), and the rest is up to you.  If you have a favorite classic rock artist then post it. Otherwise, quit being a dumbass!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)

I liked Chicago back in H.S. 

I used to play trombone in the band, so they were one of my favorites. 

They were tremendous in concert. 

Why did I play the trombone? Because that was the only instrument my parents let me play.



Saw Aerosmith in Hawaii. Loudest band ever. Lost the hearing in my right ear for a week.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 25, 2014)

Best concert ever was Neil Diamond.

They always played his slow stuff on the radio, but he kicked ass during his concerts.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 25, 2014)

bayoubill said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > I can't personally say that I have a favorite because music should match mood. There are some days that I would rather listen to easy, soft rock than classic, hard rock but I still have a few favorites that bring back good memories.  Anyway, who's your general favorite and why?
> ...



Why do you and some other slog have to come in here where no one insults anyone and start throwing out that shit?? Fucking stow it. Wow.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> I liked Chicago back in H.S.
> 
> I used to play trombone in the band, so they were one of my favorites.
> 
> ...



Chicago were the champions of horn players in high school.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 25, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Best concert ever was Neil Diamond.
> 
> They always played his slow stuff on the radio, but he kicked ass during his concerts.



I knew guys who were roadies and sound and light techs for Neil. They could not say enough good things about him. They hated Steven Tyler of Aerosmith.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/R044sleOW6I]Ram Jam - Black Betty 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Sallow (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## bayoubill (Jun 25, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> > DriftingSand said:
> ...



meh... back the fuck off, shrill ****...


----------



## Sherry (Jun 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6ezBNtELtQ]Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling - Lyrics On Screen/HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 25, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/c1AxoPTAgxA]Extreme - Get The Funk Out 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's an Eagles tune you don't hear often (at least I don't)

On The Border:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRmzajCyToo]Eagles - 'On the Border' (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marianne (Jun 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMBIQIQDS88]Pink Floyd - High Hopes (The Division Bell) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 26, 2014)

I voted for Cweam, but Wed Zeppewin is a close second.


----------



## Pop23 (Jun 26, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Here's an Eagles tune you don't hear often (at least I don't)
> 
> On The Border:
> 
> Eagles - 'On the Border' (lyrics in description) - YouTube



Great memory

Also rarely heard

Wasted time (and the reprise)

James Dean

Dueling Dalton's

Old 55

Victim of love

All great eagles tunes


----------



## Tuatara (Jun 27, 2014)

Sallow, great songs you posted, all of them.


----------



## westwall (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udyNr0pY6ak]Traffic - Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys (Uncut Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c]Can't you hear me knocking- rolling stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpz2AWu4PZg]Peter Murphy - Cuts You Up (1990) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEq8DBxm0J4]The Smiths - How Soon Is Now? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 27, 2014)

Sallow said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEjkftp7J7I



I saw the Stones in concert in 1965.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 27, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an Eagles tune you don't hear often (at least I don't)
> ...



I remember being in Acapulco in 1974. Got back to my hotel late one night and On the Border was playing in the hotel lobby. It was all young people working in the hotel, and they were dancing and getting down like crazy.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 27, 2014)

Well I guess I'm showing my age, but the band that took me from the early rock like Elvis, Buddy Holly, etc. into the more modern rock, came over in the Beatle invasion, who I also like, and that was the Yardbirds. They went through several phases first with the Blues and Eric Clapton, then the screaming guitar of Jeff Beck and finally the pre Led Zep of Jimmie Page. Saw them live during the Five Live Yardbirds era with both Jeff Beck and Jimmy Page playing together. I followed all three guitarists after each left the group.


----------



## theliq (Jun 27, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Tough one.. I am a guitar freak so my choices always center around the Guitarist which would mean Zeppelin with Jimmy Page or Dire Straits with Mark Knopfler.. But neither of those are my all time favorite..Eddie Van Halen has to be a mention.. fucking balls to the wall on a guitar but not my favorite once again..
> 
> I gotta give it to Zeppelin.. Hard to find any competition that outranks LZ in guitar but AC/DC is up there for me as my all time fav along with GNR



Sorry folks but I think you have missed the point...this is the Greatest Guitarist now in his 80's........[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuyrY--vs3U]Ernest Ranglin - Surfin' - YouTube[/ame]

Ernest  Ranglin.....I first met as child way back in 1965, in Kingston,Jamaica and met him again in Fremantle,Western Australia in 2010.......He is not only a brilliant muso but a fine man indeed....his "Order of Distinction" CD,recorded circa 2010 in collaboration with many world class musicians is very fine indeed,his "Straight Flush" with Robbie Krieger(from the Doors fame) is truly superb as is the whole albumn...... if you have never heard of Ernest Ranglin.....check him out,he has made over 50 LP's/CD's

Just lay back and ENJOY.....Music is the food of Love


You will not be disappointed in any of his era's of music from the 50's to present day........but you could be a little miffed that you had never heard of him before...steve

http://www.aixrecords.com/catalog/ce/ernest_ranglin_ce.html  PLEASE OPEN HERE

The CD is essential listening for everyone   "Order of Distinction"....Ernest Ranglin..BIG UP


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 27, 2014)

theliq said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tough one.. I am a guitar freak so my choices always center around the Guitarist which would mean Zeppelin with Jimmy Page or Dire Straits with Mark Knopfler.. But neither of those are my all time favorite..Eddie Van Halen has to be a mention.. fucking balls to the wall on a guitar but not my favorite once again..
> ...



Don't even address me here .. I don't have the first fucking clue who you are  but you come to my page and trash me.. I don't care what music you like and what music you don't like..


----------



## yidnar (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsSSn3vaPJI]Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath (Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Decus (Jun 27, 2014)

Someone mentioned that Skynard's Freebird is a classic and I have to agree. Some other classics that are a tribute to "irresponsible behaviour":


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x28jaeyX2s]The Allman Brothers- Ramblin Man - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxEy5QX7jHk]Bob Seger - Travelin' Man - YouTube[/ame]



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZPh3hpxLKs]Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Post Productions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jun 27, 2014)

theliq said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tough one.. I am a guitar freak so my choices always center around the Guitarist which would mean Zeppelin with Jimmy Page or Dire Straits with Mark Knopfler.. But neither of those are my all time favorite..Eddie Van Halen has to be a mention.. fucking balls to the wall on a guitar but not my favorite once again..
> ...







Actually kind of boring.  I like reggae and this is OK, but Tosh is better.  As far as 80 year old guitarists go, you would be hard pressed to beat this old cat!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtvdgETe4Yc]BB King "Every Day I Have The Blues" August 11, 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)

edthecynic said:


> Well I guess I'm showing my age, but the band that took me from the early rock like Elvis, Buddy Holly, etc. into the more modern rock, came over in the Beatle invasion, who I also like, and that was the Yardbirds. They went through several phases first with the Blues and Eric Clapton, then the screaming guitar of Jeff Beck and finally the pre Led Zep of Jimmie Page. Saw them live during the Five Live Yardbirds era with both Jeff Beck and Jimmy Page playing together. I followed all three guitarists after each left the group.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6coNESOp4c
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPLKIhpiD1I


What do you mean, _*"pre Led Zep"?*_

Zeppellin played their first concert together as a band, as the Yardbirds.

It was some contractual thing they had to get out of the way, before they could change the name and go on as Zep.

And speaking of Zep, this is my fave...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jun 27, 2014)

Love some Black Sabbath............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l_RLH7QYLk]Black Sabbath - Iron Man(High Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 27, 2014)

Billo_Really said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Well I guess I'm showing my age, but the band that took me from the early rock like Elvis, Buddy Holly, etc. into the more modern rock, came over in the Beatle invasion, who I also like, and that was the Yardbirds. They went through several phases first with the Blues and Eric Clapton, then the screaming guitar of Jeff Beck and finally the pre Led Zep of Jimmie Page. Saw them live during the Five Live Yardbirds era with both Jeff Beck and Jimmy Page playing together. I followed all three guitarists after each left the group.
> ...



I didn't know that.. Learning some really cool stuff here..


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> Love some Black Sabbath............
> 
> Black Sabbath - Iron Man(High Quality) - YouTube


I saw Sabbath twice and this was one of the songs I remember most from those concerts...


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 27, 2014)

Anyone like Nazareth? They are kind of underrated if you ask me. Hair of the dog is not the only song they did

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvyc-CiLZxQ]Nazareth - Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I didn't know that.. Learning some really cool stuff here..


True story.  Led Zeppellin is actually Yardbirds 5.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jun 27, 2014)

Here's the Yardbirds doing _*Dazed and Confused*_...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 27, 2014)

Zebra
Behind the Door

Randy Jackson lead guitar and lead vocalist, out of this world talent.. that voice.. you gotta listen if you've never heard of them.. Listen to the entire song..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## MaryL (Jun 27, 2014)

Beatles. Strawberry fields forever! Other, as in who cares. No place to post my choice. "Other" . That category seems to hide and not enlighten, perhaps by choice. OTHER.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

I like the grit of this tune.  I play it loud (like most rock):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEUw1t8RcZ0]Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Beatles. Strawberry fields forever! Other, as in who cares. No place to post my choice. "Other" . That category seems to hide and not enlighten, perhaps by choice. OTHER.




Menopause is acting up again I see.






Oh ... and Strawberry Fields is a mediocre song at best.  Hardly enough to make someone want to get up and dance.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Anyone like Nazareth? They are kind of underrated if you ask me. Hair of the dog is not the only song they did
> 
> Nazareth - Please Don't Judas Me - YouTube



I played their music excessively in the 70s.  I have one of their CDs around here someplace.  My favorite, of course, was "Hair of the Dog":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k]Nazareth - Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

Thin Lizzy is also an underrated band:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmLt5ubN3jg]Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation | With Lyrics | Album Version| - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_NholHANoY]Cream - Strange Brew - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8hLc_nqx8g]Cream-Tales of Brave Ulysses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRXymJj6nMs]Uriah Heep - Sunrise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTO1n7GNXyM]Dio - Holy Diver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vppbdf-qtGU]ZZ Top - La Grange - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jB_QM73Slk]ZZ Top - Tush - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEsMDk6mQdI]ZZ Top Balinese - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKwoj3H8-8o]ZZ Top - Heard It On The X (Original 1975 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioUdBAuUTAY]ZZ Top - Nasty Dogs And Funky Kings (Original 1975 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcCNcgoyG_0]Slow Ride- Foghat (Full Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8egE4x9Djo]Lynyrd Skynyrd Gimme Back My Bullets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCfWmNJt4D4]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Don't ask me no questions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zUGd-VC3wk]LYNYRD SKYNYRD - Saturday Night Special - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICmD8P0x8_M]James Gang - Walk Away (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE-LVtGSgDI]James Gang - Funk 49 (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Thin Lizzy is also an underrated band:
> 
> Thin Lizzy - Bad Reputation | With Lyrics | Album Version| - YouTube



seen them open for Queen around 77-78.....they rocked the L.A.Forum down....called out for an encore....did not think Queen would be able to keep up the momentum....but they did....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 28, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Cream - Strange Brew - YouTube



seen them on their farewell tour.....must have been late 68.....awesome....


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 28, 2014)

Tuatara said:


> No Beatles, Rolling Stones, the Kinks or The Who on the list. What a shame



Also no:

Black Sabbath
Grand Funk
Rush
Blondie
KISS
Chicago
Doobie Brothers
Yes
Steppenwolf
The Guess Who
Steve Miller Band
Deep Purple
Creedence Clearwater
Queen
Crosby, Still, Nash, Young
Buffalo Springfield
Blue Oyster Cult
Foreigner
Jethro Tull
Traffic
Journey
Allman Brothers
Genesis 
Santana
Byrds
Aerosmith
Cream
Def Leppard
AC/DC
Boston
Moody Blues
Jefferson Airplane
Grateful Dead

and many, many, many, many, many, many, many, many, many, many, many more.  That, too, is a shame but I only had 9 slots and an "other" to deal with.  So guess what?  YOU get to deal with it too.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 29, 2014)

Nickelback
Feelin Way To Damn Good


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jun 29, 2014)

Alter Bridge
Wonderful Life  *Dedicated to my brother... Miss you soo much..


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl4GWOkvDeM]American Woman - The Guess Who (Whole Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLMF5GM0Kt8]The Guess Who - Undun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngOuqUm-mQ]Crosstown Traffic- Studio Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSmGGhEWMUM]Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxVlN-LzIks]TRAFFIC Dear Mr.Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNa_f28Q-s]Jim Morrison - Stoned Immaculate (The poem). - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwYX52BP2Sk]Pink Floyd - Time (2011 Remastered) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcL---4xQYA]Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHfB63ln1Ig]The Chambers Brothers - Time Has Come Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1JvnSGAVFo]Iron Butterfly - Butterfly Bleu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye (Jun 29, 2014)

Beatles of course
and then ELO


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7B5jXYRy3Q]Grand Funk Railroad - Some Kind of Wonderful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc_JcGuH5Z8]Grand Funk Railroad - We're an American Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51ktWQVSs4c]Bachman Turner Overdrive. Takin Care Of Business. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p867b5SvtNk]BTO Let It Roll On Down The Highway - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU3KELkd-zY]Animals - house of the rising sun (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0G1Ucw5HDg]Eagles - Hotel California (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3T7-VbfYLU]Carry On My Wayward Son Kansas Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TcztyNlFx0]Come Sail Away Lyrics Styx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylGkm2EHHvE]Twilight Zone with lyrics Golden Earring - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jun 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YH5Arbm47IQ]Donnie Iris - Ah Leah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman (Jul 2, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Deep Purple
> 
> Deep Purple - Child In Time - 1970 - YouTube



yep, if were talking classic rock, deep purple hands down.


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2014)

re going to do Golden Earing...you gotta play this too!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg]Golden Earring - Radar Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Jul 2, 2014)

Most of my faves weren't on the list - The Who, Pink Floyd, The Rolling Stones, The Beatles, Heart, Queen,The Allman Brothers... The list goes on and on. Hard to pick just one as your favorite. I'll go with Pink Floyd.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVQTKSWULu8]Pink Floyd Live8 2005 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

fav "classic" rock band...? gotta be the Stones...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcgZIz0Fd-w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcgZIz0Fd-w[/ame]


'n how 'bout fav "iconoclastic" rock band...? who else but Talking Heads...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdp42fYKFZ8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdp42fYKFZ8[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

Did I hear someone mention Boingo?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y0lLwLxVX8]Oingo Boingo-Just Another Day (Oficial Video HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## westwall (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF2F88q0YDc]OINGO BOINGO - we close our eyes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwVaTfXT1fo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwVaTfXT1fo[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill (Jul 3, 2014)

'n then Danny unexpectedly goes on to do even more incredibly wonderous stuff in the movies...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mg8SyAJfaw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mg8SyAJfaw[/ame]


----------

